# These Look Good (80 MPH, 0-50 5.5 Seconds, Range 75 Miles, $8k)



## MitchJi (Dec 14, 2007)

Hi,

If the spec's are accurate these sound good:
http://www.evc-llc.com/


> MSRP: Metro City Cruiser starting at $7995
> 
> Wheelbase: 65"
> Weight: 390lb
> ...


----------



## electro37 (May 18, 2008)

If you look at Thunderstruck Motors site; you will see what looks like a Leggo-set type of bike called the Jackal!!! I defy anyone that can go on the road legally; to come even close to the piece of motorbike!!!!!!!!!!! It uses a Lynch E-tek 12 hp. DC motor which is of very, very, advanced design with high efficiency. The original designer split with the company and has formed another company with a slightly better design.


----------



## MarxNutz (Apr 5, 2008)

I like the Cruiser... If I had 8 grand to spend on an e-motorcycle, I would definitely put that one on my short list! The 75 mile range is encouraging for those of us who are waiting for EVs to match the performance of ICE vehicles. I hope they do well in the market.


----------

